# Tommy Lynch D&D



## onelwil (Nov 21, 2012)

Tommy Lynch Mini D&D from Schultz Outfitters Bar Flies this evening. My first time with deer hair and articulated fly.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes he fishes some big streamer flys, believe I snagged the remnants of one in December in the no kill section along with an illegal bead and nymph rig on the Same snag.What rod and line setup is he using to fish these?
Bg





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## onelwil (Nov 21, 2012)

To be honest I did not ask about the rod, but I know he said he recommended a 250 grain sink tip.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Great job for first time working with deer hair. 

I would recommend a fast action 6wt rod in 8.6' or 9' with 250 grain sink.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks, yes deer hair takes some work to master and time, good work on your first one.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

I was in the beginner area there last night haha....good time.....was wondering what you guys were up to down there.


Question on deer hair while we are at it, is it usually pretty brittle? I got some cheap from a bait shop who didnt have much for fly fishing, but had a box of some stuff. Seems pretty brittle....I wasn't sure if this was normal...or if some older materials can go "bad"? I mean i didnt try to snap a clump in half, but some strands.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

Black Ghost said:


> Yes he fishes some big streamer flys, believe I snagged the remnants of one in December in the no kill section along with an illegal bead and nymph rig on the Same snag.What rod and line setup is he using to fish these?
> Bg
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen many of these types of streamers in use on our flies only stream reaches and other trout streams and they appear to exceed the 'seasonal' hook gap laws when tied in larger sizes (1/0 & 2/0 front hooks, usually wide gap gamakatsu hooks). Also I thought it was illegal to fish an articulated pattern with 2 hooks in the flies only waters but see a ton of that too. not to go down this road, but funny how some of these guides, etc that push for flies only use these barbaric sized hooks and flaunt the regulations on the laws they wanted enforced.

I do like these patterns in stream reaches where they are permitted but wouldn't hesitate to use a 7 or 8 weight if you are using the 2 or 3 section flies.

Nice tie by the OP


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Deer hair is generally fairly brittle, it usually won't break, but will fold over if you bend it too sharply. When working with deer hair I normally use a GSP thread because the deer hair is hard to tie down with regular thread and you end up breaking the thread. I also try to make thread wraps wider than normal to keep from cutting into the hair with a single width wrap. Hope this helps.

D


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Does, and like I said, I hadnt tried to break a CLUMP, it was just little single pieces. Not gonna lie....I was experimenting with it (black deer hair) for stonefly antenna LOL...realized quickly it wouldnt last long, assuming it lasted through tying.


OP was the the last fly you guys did? I looked down and was right above him finishing the last one.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice work for the first time at it. Tell me about the vice that's holding the fly.


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

the rapids said:


> I've seen many of these types of streamers in use on our flies only stream reaches and other trout streams and they appear to exceed the 'seasonal' hook gap laws when tied in larger sizes (1/0 & 2/0 front hooks, usually wide gap gamakatsu hooks). Also I thought it was illegal to fish an articulated pattern with 2 hooks in the flies only waters but see a ton of that too. not to go down this road, but funny how some of these guides, etc that push for flies only use these barbaric sized hooks and flaunt the regulations on the laws they wanted enforced.
> 
> I do like these patterns in stream reaches where they are permitted but wouldn't hesitate to use a 7 or 8 weight if you are using the 2 or 3 section flies.
> 
> Nice tie by the OP




Yes I think you are limited to one single hook in the fly only no kill with a maximum gap of 1.5 inches which is a 1/0 hook size. Let me know if I have that right? Also no beads allowed in flys only?
The max hook size I use are 2 and I never use more than one hook.

I took a look thru the online regs and it was not clear. 

Thanks

Bg



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Black Ghost said:


> Yes he fishes some big streamer flys, believe I snagged the remnants of one in December in the no kill section along with an illegal bead and nymph rig on the Same snag.What rod and line setup is he using to fish these?
> Bg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



With the mini use a 7wt with a SA 250grn coastal express sinker. Slow strip retrieve, let the fly move 3 ways for every strip (that's the great thing about the d&d series). 

Tommy is a great guy, always have a great time tying and hanging with him. Great start to this years Bar Flies series. 

J-


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

J_Yamaha1 said:


> Does, and like I said, I hadnt tried to break a CLUMP, it was just little single pieces. Not gonna lie....I was experimenting with it (black deer hair) for stonefly antenna LOL...realized quickly it wouldnt last long, assuming it lasted through tying.
> 
> 
> OP was the the last fly you guys did? I looked down and was right above him finishing the last one.



Black dyed deer tends to be more brittle in my experience. I think it has to do with the dying process for black. 

I use Gsp thread and you can def cut through deer hair when stacking or spinning it. Just takes practice. 

Next time just grab a clump of Corey's beard instead. Lol. 

J-


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

jjc155 said:


> Black dyed deer tends to be more brittle in my experience. I think it has to do with the dying process for black.
> 
> I use Gsp thread and you can def cut through deer hair when stacking or spinning it. Just takes practice.
> 
> ...


LOL @ the Corey's beard thing....not sure he'd go for that. And yea, it was the dyed black.


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

I had another question that I was wondering...can you tie these in an overall smaller size if you wanted to? I assume you could, but wasnt sure.

Messed around with deer hair today tryin to learn the "spin". Think its going decent, lol....but haven't tried to tie an actual fly that uses it.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

J_Yamaha1 said:


> I had another question that I was wondering...can you tie these in an overall smaller size if you wanted to? I assume you could, but wasnt sure.
> 
> Messed around with deer hair today tryin to learn the "spin". Think its going decent, lol....but haven't tried to tie an actual fly that uses it.


Yep shouldnt be a problem. James from Schultz Outfitters and I have been tying D&D's just about the size of the mini's or a tad smaller for Smallies for a couple of years. I have some I tied that finish out just a tab bigger than thumb length.

Just make sure you always use a smaller rear hook then front ie; if you use a #2 front hook use a #4 rear, etc and proportion everything correctly and you should be good to go.

J-


----------



## J_Yamaha1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

